# Is Phragmipedium Sedenii hard to care for?



## Ed3n (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, 

Just want to know what do you guys think of Phragmipedium Sedenii, is it very hard to care for? I read that it likes intermediate condition, abundant lights, humidity and heaps of watering. With the intermediate condition requirement, will the plant die if I grow it indoor (inside the house) next to the north-east facing window where it will get heaps of morning sun (maybe some direct light until noon) during spring and summer, but in winter, I can't guarantee the temperature (or intermediate condition) as the house will be much cooler although heating will be on but not all the time? I could probably manage the watering and to some degree the light requirement and humidity if I keep it in a tray of water all the time. Please let me know how easy this plant is as I'm considering getting one. The flower is tooooo beautiful to miss. But at the same time, I don't want spend a lot of money and then kill it. 
I'm also planning to get Phrag Schroderae which I read is much more forgiving and easier to care for? Again, any comments or suggestion is appreciated.

Eden


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello,

I was thinking of purchasing a Phrag Schroderae too! I reard they like it brighter and drier than the rest of the phrags!!! I would like to know more too also about the culture...


----------



## Ayreon (Sep 3, 2009)

My Sedeniis are hands down the easiest phrags I have. I have them indoors, low humidity seams to be no problem. Keep it wet all the time. Grows like weed


----------



## John M (Sep 3, 2009)

Phrag. Sedenii is easy and very adaptable. Both of it's parents grow on the margins of streams/rivers. So, they do like lots of fresh water. I prefer to water often, rather than stand in a stale puddle of water. You'll do just fine with a Sedenii on a windowsill. Phrag. schroederae is 50% caudatum. Phrag. caudatum is an epiphyte; so, it likes to dry out slightly between waterings. When used in breeding, the offspring usually like things a bit drier than the streambank growing species. In the case of Schroederae, you've got 1/2 the genes from a drier growing species and 1/2 the genes from wet growing species; so again, the plants are adaptable and not hard to grow at all. Both of these Phrags are excellent choices for new growers. Go for it!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2009)

They can get big.


----------



## nikv (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll be looking to pick up these two hybrids.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2009)

John M said:


> Phrag. Sedenii is easy and very adaptable. Both of it's parents grow on the margins of streams/rivers. So, they do like lots of fresh water. I prefer to water *often*, rather than stand in a stale puddle of water...



John, roughly how often is often?  Like a couple of times a week, or possibly even more than that?


----------



## John M (Sep 3, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> John, roughly how often is often?  Like a couple of times a week, or possibly even more than that?



How often to water changes with the season and the countless vairables of each different growing area. Usually, with epiphytic orchids like Cattleyas and Phals, "when in doubt about watering, wait a day and then reconsider". With these water-loving Phrags, "when in doubt about watering, go ahead and water anyway". You should water often enough to keep the potting medium wet....more than just damp. Don't let it get nearly completely dry (as for a Phal), or completely dry (as for a Catt). As soon as it's not looking WET, it's time to water again. How often depends on the season and other things like light, temperature and humidity because those things affect how quickly the plant uses water and how quickly water can evaporate from the pot. Just remember that if you're going to do the "water often" method, that the potting mix needs to be airy and open to allow air in to the roots despite the fact that the potting mix is wet. Also, be sure that the plant is not standing in a tray where water will collect in a puddle. The pot should drain freely and completely. When you water, you want to use copious amounts of good quality, pure water (such as rain water or R.O. water) and flush it right through the pot, allowing the excess to drain *away*. Also, because the potting mix is kept so wet, Phrags grown like this should be repotted annually. As long as they are healthy to begin with, they seem to get a boost from the disturbance and respond with vigorous new growth.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow! You guys are amazing. Thanks for answering my questions. Now I feel much more confident about purchasing this plant. Thanks again.


----------



## John M (Sep 3, 2009)

Ed3n said:


> Wow! You guys are amazing. Thanks for answering my questions. Now I feel much more confident about purchasing this plant. Thanks again.



Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2009)

John said it right.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great info John. I think I need to water mine more.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2009)

Each person will grow their plants differently. I prefer to let my Phrags sit in water, since I know I'll forget to water, and they'll go dry and die! Letting them sit in water means you need to water less often. True, the water can get stale, but I water from the top, letting the water run through the pot, and into a saucer. When the saucer is empty (the roots will suck up the water), water again. Works for me.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 6, 2009)

Good point Kevin. I water the same, i.e top down. Since prags likes it moist all the time, abit of water shouldn't hurt.. I think.


----------

